# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Motor BLDC dùng để làm gì?

## Gamo

Chào các bác,

Chả là em mới mua được từ thằng bạn mấy con BLDC motor của máy in cũ. Hình em nó như sau:


Còn đây là hình em nó chạy (ko phải em post mà mượn tạm từ 1 chú người phương Tây)



Tuy nhiên em ngồi nghĩ nãy giờ ko biết như vậy có lợi gì? Chúng ta có thể dùng mấy chú motor này làm  chuyện gì? Quay gà? CNC? Quấn dây?...

----------


## Khoa C3

Quạt làm mát máy tính, động cơ ổ đĩa cứng... Các bác tây dùng hàng oát cao để chế spindle đó, nó khiển được tốc độ mà

----------


## k123kien

Động cơ xe đạp điện là động cơ loại này. Cái này hỏi mấy bác chơi mô hình chắc rõ lém.

----------


## Gamo

Thế mình dùng mấy cái motor này làm spindle được ko ta?  :Smile: )
1. Spindle thì mấy con em vác về chắc ko đủ sức?
2. Quay gà/vịt/heo/chuột: cái này mấy con Geared Motor dễ dùng hơn, cắm là chạy
3. CnC: ko biết mấy con này giống servo? 1 clock nó quay tới 1 vòng lận, mà ko có thắng.
4. Quấn dây: có lẽ là 1 lĩnh vực dùng được mặc dù em quen stepper hơn  :Smile: )

Còn ý tưởng nào nữa ko ta?

----------


## k123kien

Spin thì pải loại cs cao, còn điều khiển cnc thì pải dùng enco mới đc.
. Mình dùng động cơ loại này để DIY pump cho tản nhiệt nước máy tính.

----------


## RCBT

moto này dùng trong RC , mo hình rất nhìu . anh vào trang clbmohinh.com sẽ có rất nhìu tài liệu. loại động cơ này có vòng tua rất cao
anh tham khảo thêm trang này : 
http://www.stormracer.com/ sẽ có rất nhìu thông tin .

----------


## nhatson

bldc tượng chung là motor ko có chổi than có rotor là nam châm

stepper motor cũng là 1 bldc có 2 phase

ứng dụng thì nhiều ah, nam châm đất hiếm ngày cảng phổ biến và giá thành hạ, hiện nay mấy chú BLDC được dùng cho máy lạnh inverter, máy giặt inverter, máy may công nghiệp , mục tiêu là giảm tiêu thụ năng lượng

1 cty từ thụy điển dùng motor BLDC của đồ chơi mô hình làm động cơ servo brushless

giải pháp hồi tiếp vị trí rotor của hãng mới , dùng linear hall sensore, hãng được cấp bàng sáng chế cho giải pháp này


















http://simplexmotion.com/technology/

----------

anhcos, Ga con, im_atntc, k123kien, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Ga con

> giải pháp hồi tiếp vị trí rotor của hãng mới , dùng linear hall sensore, hãng được cấp bàng sáng chế cho giải pháp này


Hi anh Son.
E thấy cái này bên Vexta họ dùng lâu lắm rồi, từ 198x(mấy cái servo AIM họ dùng linear hall sensor, hồi tiếp vị trí từ nam châm trên rotor luôn), không biết có chung bằng sáng chế không.
Thank.

----------


## Gamo

oài, thế để em dùng nó làm servo xem sao  :Smile: )

Bác 123kien ơi, bác show hàng cho bà con thưởng thức với  :Cool:

----------


## hadenki

Động cơ Brushless servo cũng có nhiều hãng lớn làm lâu rồi như Mitsubishi, Panasonic... 
Mấy cái spindle của Mitsubishi công suất lớn, đời mới hầu như là Brushless 
Công ty chế tạo xe hơi điện Tesla của Mỹ sử dụng động cơ Brushless công suất tới cả 100KW, mỗi năm có thể xuất xưởng 1tr xe (nguồn Discovery)

----------


## Nam CNC

Hình như video của Nhat son là quay chính sản phẩm của Nhat son luôn thì phải, Linh có thể cho anh em tham khảo giá mấy con simplex được không ? thấy ham quá , thấy mấy em này có vẻ dễ dùng hơn AC servo nhiều , mấy anh AC servo rắc rối quá nên em không dám đụng tới, chỉ toàn step 2 phase cổ lổ sỉ không.

----------


## nhatson

> Hình như video của Nhat son là quay chính sản phẩm của Nhat son luôn thì phải, Linh có thể cho anh em tham khảo giá mấy con simplex được không ? thấy ham quá , thấy mấy em này có vẻ dễ dùng hơn AC servo nhiều , mấy anh AC servo rắc rối quá nên em không dám đụng tới, chỉ toàn step 2 phase cổ lổ sỉ không.


simplexmotion là cty của thụy điển ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Hình như video của Nhat son là quay chính sản phẩm của Nhat son luôn thì phải, Linh có thể cho anh em tham khảo giá mấy con simplex được không ? thấy ham quá , thấy mấy em này có vẻ dễ dùng hơn AC servo nhiều , mấy anh AC servo rắc rối quá nên em không dám đụng tới, chỉ toàn step 2 phase cổ lổ sỉ không.



dùng dì ko wan trọng bằng hiệu quả mang lại ah, như mày của hãng minitech, chế tạo dồ kích thước vài chục micron dùng step motor vẩn ok ah

----------


## nhatson

> Hi anh Son.
> E thấy cái này bên Vexta họ dùng lâu lắm rồi, từ 198x(mấy cái servo AIM họ dùng linear hall sensor, hồi tiếp vị trí từ nam châm trên rotor luôn), không biết có chung bằng sáng chế không.
> Thank.


bạn nhầm lẫn 1 chút, hãng simplex motion dùng linear hall sensor để thay thế encoder
các motor có hall sensor để detec phase của rotor, vẩn phải gắn kèm encoder

giải pháp này mình nghỉ phù hợp với BLDC của đồ chơi mô hình thôi thân hình tròn, vỏ mỏng, từ trường thoát ra đáng kể

----------


## nhatson

BLDC có nhìu ưu điểm
khuyết điểm là phải dùng mạch điều khiển mới hoạt động
động cơ dùng nam châm neodyum đắt tiền

ngày nay 2 yếu tố trên được khắc phục, lkdt ngày càng rẻ, nam châm giả cũng hạ , 1 vấn đề nữa thúc đẩy BLDC phổ biến hơn là giá năng lượng ngày càng cao, nhu cầu tiết kiệm năng lượng cao >>> BLDC có lợi thế

ví dụ như máy may công nghiệp, trước đây dùng động cơ lồng sóc , motor chạy liên tục ko ngừng, máy may chạy bằng đạp clutch, giờ thì người ta dùng động cơ BLDC khi nào may động cơ mới hoạt động

1 số máy may gắn bldc sẵn 



1 số chế tạo để thay thế motor clutch truyền thống

----------

anhcos, Ga con, haignition, Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

> bạn nhầm lẫn 1 chút, hãng simplex motion dùng linear hall sensor để thay thế encoder
> các motor có hall sensor để detec phase của rotor, vẩn phải gắn kèm encoder
> 
> giải pháp này mình nghỉ phù hợp với BLDC của đồ chơi mô hình thôi thân hình tròn, vỏ mỏng, từ trường thoát ra đáng kể


Con AIM của Vexta nó không có encoder đâu anh Son  :Wink: 
Nó đặt mấy cái linear hall sensor lẫn trong cuộn dây, nội suy output của các hall sensor để xác định vị trí có độ phân giải 1000xung/vòng. Một cái nữa con AIM nó là brushless 2 pha, em thấy có lần bác Nam CNC nhầm nó với step nữa kìa (trong ruột nó không có rãnh như step, rotor trơn luôn).

Thank.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, cho em cái linh của AIM vexta được ko ah?

b.r

----------


## Ga con

Hàng này không có datasheet anh ơi.
Em lấy của anh Phúc về ngâm kíu thấy thế. Còn mấy con motor, anh thích thì hỏi thử có cho mượn xem không  :Wink:  (ãnh bảo mua để lấy hộp số thôi, dư motor mà thiếu driver).

----------


## hadenki

> BLDC có nhìu ưu điểm
> khuyết điểm là phải dùng mạch điều khiển mới hoạt động
> động cơ dùng nam châm neodyum đắt tiền
> 
> ngày nay 2 yếu tố trên được khắc phục, lkdt ngày càng rẻ, nam châm giả cũng hạ , 1 vấn đề nữa thúc đẩy BLDC phổ biến hơn là giá năng lượng ngày càng cao, nhu cầu tiết kiệm năng lượng cao >>> BLDC có lợi thế
> 
> 
> ví dụ như máy may công nghiệp, trước đây dùng động cơ lồng sóc , motor chạy liên tục ko ngừng, máy may chạy bằng đạp clutch, giờ thì người ta dùng động cơ BLDC khi nào may động cơ mới hoạt động
> 
> ...


Hồi trước mình cũng mua 1 đống motor mới tinh của Shiruba (hãng máy may nổi tiếng) thấy ghi là AC servo. Tuy nhiên thực tế nó là DC Brushless vì bên trong có encoder 360p, không có hall sensor nhưng có 3 optical đặt lệch 30 (or 60) độ. Cuối cùng vẫn chưa biết xài

----------


## hadenki

> báo cáo, cho em cái linh của AIM vexta được ko ah?
> 
> b.r


Nếu biết tiếng Nhật thì vô website của Nhật sẽ có manual

----------


## nhatson

http://www.orientalmotor.co.jp/produ...o/nx/features/
em vo mà ko thấy dòng AIM, anh có nhiều thông tin hơn để tiện tìm kiếm ko ah?

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em kiếm dược manual, 
https://d762f43d-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites....attredirects=0

nhưng tiếc là ko có thông tin dì về feedback vị trí động cơ
b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

hỏi ngu tí các bác , con này kiếm được driver k nhỉ?

----------


## anhxco

> hỏi ngu tí các bác , con này kiếm được driver k nhỉ?


Thep e biết thì Q có nguyên bộ!

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông vào SG đi, bãi Q8 đang bán đầy giá 300K-500K/driver á

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## trung_tuan

Theo tui BLDC nó có cấu tạo cơ bản và nguyên lý  hoạt động cơ bản giống động cơ 1 chiều và động cơ bước ( gần như là lai giữa 2 thằng đó ). Muốn điều khiển được động cơ này thì phải có mạch driver. Mạch này có nhiệm vụ nhận tín hiệu từ cảm biến hall có sẵn trên đ/c. Sau đó nó tính toán xem trục động cơ đang ở đâu để cấp dòng điện vào cuộn dây gần đó. Vì vậy để đ/k con này thì ta có thể dùng IC tích hợp sẵn ( ở VN thì mình ko bít có con nào ko ) nhưng các bác có thể vào hãng TI mừ xem. 
Như vậy e có thể so sánh như thế này cho các bác rễ hỉu.Tiêns hóa của động cơ bước là Hybrid SERVO, còn tiến hóa của động cơ DC là BLDC

Đó là ý hiểu của tui, ko biết có đúng ko nữa

----------


## biết tuốt

he bác gà  tháo driver  con này chưa

----------


## Doosan

> hỏi ngu tí các bác , con này kiếm được driver k nhỉ?


Mua drive sensorless của RC là chạy được .

----------

